# Customization ideas for Mk6 Jetta



## mk6jet (Dec 27, 2019)

I recently installed Spec D tuning headlights on my jetta and plan on getting my windows tinted 18% next. Any ideas for what should come after that? I’m also thinking about installing a cold air intake then a downpipe at some point just curious on which brands would be the best bang for my buck.


----------

